
Amazon just screwed over the indie filmmakers that made Prime Video great - xbmcuser
https://thenextweb.com/creativity/2019/01/28/amazon-just-screwed-over-the-indie-filmmakers-that-made-prime-video-great/
======
anigbrowl
The streaming economy has been pretty shit for no-budget artists. This sort of
thing keeps happening.

Pay artists $ (ie not much) to fill your platform with cheap content

Attract customers

Dump the artists you used to deal with and polish your brand to get more
premium content

~~~
Mirioron
YouTube seems to be following the same model. The front page is full of late
night shows.

~~~
CM30
It is. And it's made worse by how these services seem to have very little
interest in keep standards consistent across accounts. You can tell how much
they want to attract the already successful by how big brands seem to immune
to almost all content guidelines and what not.

